# USB NIC recommendation



## dabee69 (Jan 25, 2009)

Please recommend a stable 100 Mbit/s UTP USB NIC to run on FreeBSD 7.

Tried Linksys USB10T as aue0, bad luck. Not sure whether it really is 100 Mbit/s.


----------



## none (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the same problem to solve.

I found on based on davicom chip that is claimed by udav. I didn't buy yep though, but seemed pretty cheap in here.

if you have any info, please broadcast 

none


----------



## none (Feb 6, 2009)

update: I bought this:
aue0 at uhub2 port 1 "ADMtek USB To LAN Converter" rev 1.10/2.01 addr 2
aue0: address 00:60:6e:00:05:d2
ukphy1 at aue0 phy 1: Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface, rev. 1: OUI 0x000749, model 0x0001

and is ok in OpenBSD and FreeBSD (7.1)

just must test altq and real world scenario. (just got it)

none


----------



## none (Feb 10, 2009)

update: it is not ok, it detects ok but I can't ping nor get ip through dhclient :/

I saw some issues with this nic, but from 4.9 days and seemed to be eolved 

I've tried 8-CURRENT, 7.1-PRERELEASE and OpenBSD 4.4 and no luck, if anyone can solve this, please ...

TIA

none


----------



## lme@ (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you please write a PR for this?

Thanks!


----------



## none (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks,

well, this nic worked in USB2 code and I think this will be backmerged ...

as I never wrote a PR, what is needed ?

thanks,

none

edit: PR sent, just must wait the mail with number


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2009)

The submit PR web page have the info you need.


----------

